# 2.6.11 stable released

## predatorfreak

2.6.11 has offically been released, although the changelog has yet to be posted, the source tarballs and source patches are available.

source patch: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/patch-2.6.11.gz

source tarball: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.11.tar.gz

Edit: LKML changelog from rc5: http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/3/2/22

----------

## Tiger683

Ugh, you've beaten me to this one.....  :Very Happy: 

THANX

T

----------

## predatorfreak

np, just doin my job tiger  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

Uhmmm.... wow ... IT`s time to do something  :Smile: 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## micmac

Heh, great. Compiling kernels is the most exciting thing of all  :Wink: 

----------

## predatorfreak

Fallow, I'm WAY ahead of you  :Smile: . expect 2.6.11-dark1 by the end of today :}

----------

## Tiger683

make a second for nitro rt  :Wink: 

----------

## Voltago

...and there was much rejoicing.

----------

## fallow

today  :Smile:   :Razz:  ? 

I don`t hava a proper time today  :Sad:  ... I must start from tommorow  :Smile: 

and eliminate potential usb oopses haha  :Smile: 

by the way : it`s full of patchsetes in here hehe  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## predatorfreak

Fallow, I am already compiling a test build of 2.6.11-dark1, by 07:00 eastern I'll have everything perfected and ready to diff  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiger683

WOW! o.0

----------

## predatorfreak

make the 05:30 eastern. Compiled, booted and running perfectly.

Edit: I should call the ginus book of world records  :Smile: 

Edit: Crap, make that 5:40

Edit: WORLD RECORD

----------

## Pink

Hmm, is there actually going to be any testing in these super quick kernel patches?

As your girlfirend will testify, it's not speed but quality that matters.

Actually, this is a serious point. Please don't rush them. Do some testing.

It is quality that holds out, that's why some patchsets are very popular, and others are, well, umm, not...

----------

## predatorfreak

 *Pink wrote:*   

> Hmm, is there actually going to be any testing in these super quick kernel patches?
> 
> As your girlfirend will testify, it's not speed but quality that matters.
> 
> Actually, this is a serious point. Please don't rush them. Do some testing.
> ...

 

......... what girlfriend?

Also, its a quick release because the changes I have made are

1. pre-tested

2. will be reversed if they screw stuff up

Edit: I'd like to point out that I made many mistakes rushing the release, not patchset wise, but information wise. I've decided to never rush a release again due to this fact.

----------

## Pink

 *predatorfreak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ......... what girlfriend?
> 
> 

 

LOL, make one up?

Good to hear about the rush being slowed a bit. I wasn't complaining, just concerned  :Very Happy: 

----------

## predatorfreak

 *Pink wrote:*   

>  *predatorfreak wrote:*   
> 
> ......... what girlfriend?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Np, I understand how people feel about rushed releases and I'd rather not resort to making a girlfriend up.

----------

## Jinidog

Are there any importang changes or additions in 2.6.11?

----------

## Raistlin

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Are there any importang changes or additions in 2.6.11?

 

If you mean since the last RC, check out: THIS

cheers,

R.

----------

## Jinidog

Now, I really mean what changed in the whole 2.6.11 series.

I know, there will be a changelog, but this changelogs are really too big for reading and they include mostly minor changes.

I want to know what can affect me in this new kernel.

----------

## Tiger683

affect you? Probably everything thats broken  :Wink: 

----------

## dsd

2.6.11 introduces some new drivers, lots of bug fixes, and some performance enhancements.

the most notable changes ive spotted are support for SK gigabit ethernet, lots more SATA support, support for more promise ATA chipsets, libata supporting ATAPI devices by default, support for intel ICH7, big DRI/DRM rework, updated UML support (external patchsets no longer necessary), 4 level page tables (improved memory management), massive optimizations for pipes

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11 is now in portage. please test it, as we are considering using it on the 2005.0 livecd

----------

## codergeek42

Dang...there goes my uptime again!  :Wink: 

----------

## predatorfreak

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Dang...there goes my uptime again! 

 

heh, have fun  :Smile: .

----------

## ewan.paton

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 2.6.11 introduces some new drivers, lots of bug fixes, and some performance enhancements.
> 
> the most notable changes ive spotted are support for SK gigabit ethernet, lots more SATA support, support for more promise ATA chipsets, libata supporting ATAPI devices by default, support for intel ICH7, big DRI/DRM rework, updated UML support (external patchsets no longer necessary), 4 level page tables (improved memory management), massive optimizations for pipes
> 
> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11 is now in portage. please test it, as we are considering using it on the 2005.0 livecd

 

any reason they are masked for amd64s at the moment

----------

## codergeek42

Kernel.org now has a ChangeLog available: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.11 (~1.49 MB)

It looks to me as if this is the ChangeLog since 2.6.10, not since the fifth 2.6.11 release candidate, however.

----------

## dsd

 *ewan.paton wrote:*   

> any reason they are masked for amd64s at the moment

 

because nobody has provided any feedback as to whether it works on amd64 or not. it is marked ~x86 because i tested it on my x86 machine.

----------

## gen2noob

Probably a stupid question, but how do I update to this kernel version?

----------

## ewan.paton

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *ewan.paton wrote:*   any reason they are masked for amd64s at the moment 
> 
> because nobody has provided any feedback as to whether it works on amd64 or not. it is marked ~x86 because i tested it on my x86 machine.

 

works fine for me, even the nvidia drivers are fine which i read some people were having probs with, do i need to add a comment to a bugreport or is it in the works

----------

## ewan.paton

 *gen2noob wrote:*   

> Probably a stupid question, but how do I update to this kernel version?

 

quick version, you remove the /usr/src/linux symlink then emerge the new kernel which will create a new symlink /usr/src/linux cd there and then configure and compile it

----------

## codergeek42

 *Quote:*   

> Linux deep-thought 2.6.11 #1 Wed Mar 2 21:21:35 PST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 Excellent.  :Cool: 

----------

## ewan.paton

```
 Linux desk 2.6.11-gentoo #4 Wed Mar 2 20:16:19 GMT 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

#4 because i forgot a couple of lmsensor things, out of interest does anyone know if the number of recompiles is held in the binary or just logged somewhere

[/quote]

----------

## John5788

i wanna join the party  :Smile: 

```
[/home/john5788 :: 10:38 PM :: 2]

[john5788@john5788.x5788.net] $ uname -a

Linux john5788.x5788.net 2.6.11-nitro0 #1 SMP Wed Mar 2 21:02:59 PST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## predatorfreak

predatorfreak@predatorbox% uname -a

Linux predatorbox 2.6.11-dark2 #1 Wed Mar 2 10:18:14 EST 2005 i686 unknown unknown GNU/Linux

 :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

I was been sleeping for some time , but after get up today can join to the party aslo with our ascii logo by rmh3093  :Razz:   :Smile: 

```

#dmesg 

[16.764096] |--------------------------------------------------------------------------|

[16.764129] |  __    _____  _  _  ____      ___  _____  __  __  ____   ___  ____  ___  |

[16.764160] | (  )  (  _  )( \/ )( ___)___ / __)(  _  )(  )(  )(  _ \ / __)( ___)/ __) |

[16.764191] |  )(__  )(_)(  \  /  )__)(___)\__ \ )(_)(  )(__)(  )   /( (__  )__) \__ \ |

[16.764221] | (____)(_____)  \/  (____)    (___/(_____)(______)(_)\_) \___)(____)(___/ |

[16.764252] |                                                                          |

[16.764282] | Version : 2.6.11-love1                          ,o8o, ,o8o,              |

[16.764313] | made by fallow for Love-Community             ,888888,888888,            |

[16.764344] | Have a nice day ;)                            888888888888888            |

[16.764374] |                                               888888888888888            |

[16.764405] | NickScheduler BaseTimeslice = 64              `8888888888888'            |

[16.764436] | VM_MAPPED = 95                                  `888888888'              |

[16.764466] |                                                   `88888'                |

[16.764497] | GENETIC NICKSCHED  ON ! :)                          `8'                  |

[16.764527] |--------------------------------------------------------------------------|

```

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## predatorfreak

predatorfreak@predatorbox% uname -a

Linux predatorbox 2.6.11-dark2 #3 Thu Mar 3 11:46:06 EST 2005 i686 unknown unknown GNU/Linux

Build #3 because I did 3 builds of dark2. #3 is the final of corse.

----------

## firephoto

You guys are behind now. 2.6.11.1 is out.  :Wink: 

----------

## codergeek42

 *firephoto wrote:*   

> You guys are behind now. 2.6.11.1 is out. 

 Not according to kernel.org  :Confused: 

----------

## ewan.paton

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

>  *firephoto wrote:*   You guys are behind now. 2.6.11.1 is out.  Not according to kernel.org 

 

i think he was joking about linus's hideous new proposed naming scheme

----------

## codergeek42

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/v2.6.11/

----------

## firephoto

I doubt this will calm those who are crying about a lack of a "stable" kernel though. I think their idea of stable is a version number that doesn't change rather than a kernel that just works since last time I checked it was pretty easy to not upgrade your kernel and remain with what you have working. Either that or a lack of the old "development" branch makes them insist the mainline kernel isn't stable.

If we go by the gentoo patchset then I'd guess we'll see a 2.6.11.12 or so before 2.6.12 is released?  :Wink: 

This version scheme should work out good for the distros too so they might be able to have a common kernel base too.

----------

## Nemein

```
bash-2.05b$ uname -a

Linux nemeinbox 2.6.11-gentoo-r2 #1 Sat Mar 5 22:45:53 BRT 2005 i686 Unknown CPU Typ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## trakon88

Hello all,

t1000-64 root # uname -a

Linux t1000-64 2.6.11-gentoo-r2 #1 Sat Mar 5 11:22:52 CET 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

seems to work here too ...

best greetings to all

special greetings and great great THANKYOU'S to all developers!!!

aleX

P.S. even nvidia-kernel compiles fine and runs ...

----------

## Nemein

I must add that all seems to work fine. The only thing that I needed to do was unmute a couple channels in alsamixer and emerge the newer ati drivers, and so far I've been in a fast and stable environment. Thanks to all of the Gentoo devs for making yet another great kernel  :Wink: 

----------

